# Problems posting



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks like I'm having problems posting. It's coming up as an error every time.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

I as well at times when trying to post have had issues saying couldn’t post because it was thought to be spam:/ I completely signed out and signed in again and haven’t had issues. Maybe it will help for you. Thanks


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Robinbluebird said:


> Looks like I'm having problems posting. It's coming up as an error every time.


Robin - I've had similar problems on occasion. I've experienced times when the initial login screen shows I'm logged in but within a specific thread, it doesn't allow me to post because it want's me to log-in . . . even though when I go to the main login screen it show's that I'm already logged in.

So, I login in again, within the thread or do so on the main login by logging out and then logging in again.

It appears to me that this happens *when I've been logged in for a period of time* or had the computer resting for awhile within an open thread.

So if that doesn't work, then I take it up another larger "frame of reference' by closing Morels.com, reopen and retry. If still there are problems, close the browser, reopen the browser and go into Morels.com again, and log in again. Whew!!

Well if I still have problems at this point, I would restart the computer.

Invariably, one of these successively larger efforts will wash away whatever is causing the problem and you can get on to posting, sharing.

Happy hunting, keep sharing.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

One more thought . . . I don't recall having this problem during a period that I had toggled the "stay logged in continuously" choice.


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

sb said:


> One more thought . . . I don't recall having this problem during a period that I had toggled the "stay logged in continuously" choice.


Unfortunately it must of been like that... I did pause to read 8 pages to get caught up with everyone.. ty


----------



## Robinbluebird (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey y'all... I noticed that guy who's selling morel chocolates.. they are available starting on April 1st. I've tried to post the web link, but it won't allow me so I copied and pasted to page if interested. Good luck.


----------

